

Tiny Linux device offers free unlimited DropBox alternative - deviceguru
http://linuxgizmos.com/tiny-linux-device-offers-free-distributed-storage/

======
up-n-atom
Looks a lot like [http://www.bifferos.co.uk](http://www.bifferos.co.uk)

